
Elasticsearch For Beginners: Indexing your Gmail Inbox - antoaravinth
https://github.com/oliver006/elasticsearch-gmail
======
sailfast
This is a great "get to know ES" project use case for elasticsearch! Frees you
a bit from having to use Google search while also teaching you how to use
queries / aggregations. Awesome work. Will give this a shot later.

Thanks for putting this together.

~~~
emodendroket
Maybe the Thunderbird guys could use it because the search remains the worst
part of using Thunderbird after all these years.

------
gh02t
Worth noting that if you like the idea of indexing your mail, there's also
Notmuch. It's a dedicated email search and indexing tool and is very nice when
paired with something like OfflineIMAP to sync messages.

[https://notmuchmail.org](https://notmuchmail.org)

~~~
cryptonector
Ohhh, this is exactly what I want, minus emacs.

~~~
gh02t
Not sure if you're saying you want emacs or don't, but...

* You want emacs - [https://notmuchmail.org/notmuch-emacs/](https://notmuchmail.org/notmuch-emacs/)

* You don't want emacs - [https://github.com/pazz/alot](https://github.com/pazz/alot) (I use this one, it's very nice)

Also Mutt - [https://notmuchmail.org/notmuch-
mutt/](https://notmuchmail.org/notmuch-mutt/)

~~~
TeMPOraL
How does it compare to mu / mu4e?

\- [http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/](http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/)

\-
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/mu4e](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/mu4e)

~~~
gh02t
Similar concept and similar speed, but notmuch is a little more actively
developed. I also find the notmuch command line interface a bit easier and the
various tools built on top of it to be better. Alot, the terminal UI I
mentioned in the parent comment, is almost exactly what I want in a mail
program.

------
Cyberdog
> First, go here and download your Gmail mailbox…

> The downloaded archive is in the mbox format

So really, these instructions are for indexing any mbox-formatted mailbox.

~~~
styfle
Also, any new emails you received since exporting your mailbox will not be
available.

~~~
emodendroket
I mean, isn't this obvious if you're fetching a file representing your inbox?

~~~
styfle
Yes. I'm just adding to Cyberdog's comment that it's not immediately obvious
from the title of the article that the instructions are for indexing a static
file.

The title makes it sound like it's instructions to setup up an alternative API
to Gmail search. I was thinking something like Algolia.

------
buzzdenver
What is that [http://ohardt.us/download-gmail-
mailbox](http://ohardt.us/download-gmail-mailbox) URL where you're supposed to
download your email ? Looks fishy, though the hostname doesn't even resolve so
not sure what's going on.

~~~
antoaravinth
You can download from
[https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout](https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout)

------
est
> Prerequisites: Set up Elasticsearch

More like first get yourself a host with at least 16gigs of RAM first.

------
jaydestro
this is like using a jackhammer to nail in a pin isn't it? what's the benefit
other than a faster search?

~~~
GrinningFool
It's a teaching tool. The benefit is to show someone how to use ES for a real-
word thing.

With that said, I suspect given tuning based on your search patterns and usage
- you could get more accurate search results when you control the indices,
stop words, etc.

